# Have a bit of an issue!



## Ty07allstar (Oct 10, 2011)

So the other day my power button decided to stop working. So I called Verizon and they said that my phone was under warranty and they will send me a new one. The only thing is that I am rooted and when I went to put the phone into Download mode to flash back to stock, Download mode worked for about 3 seconds then the phone turned off. I'm assuming this is because of the power button being jacked up. Sometimes it will work fine and others it will freak out like I'm pushing it again and again, and other times it just doesn't work at all. I have put a stock rooted rom on the phone but I'm wondering if I have any other options. Thanks


----------

